# Access-DB nach MySQL-DB umwandeln



## MahstarD (19. Februar 2011)

Guten Tag,
ich habe eine Access-Datenbank, lokal auf meinem PC und möchte diese nun auf irgend eine Art und Weise in eine MySQL-Datenbank bekommen.
Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich sagen, dass ich diese Access-DB nicht angelegt habe, sondern ich habe nur die erfreuchliche Aufgabe diese auf MySQL zu bringen.

Meine Versuche belaufen sich bisher darauf, das ich mit der Testversion des Programms "DBConvert" probiert habe das Problem zu lösen, aber ohne Erfolg.

Die Access-DB ist von einem Office2007, der MySQL-Server hat die Version 5.5

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
MsD


----------



## pyro539 (20. Februar 2011)

Der einfachste Weg, der mir einfällt, wäre die Access-DB in eine CSV-Datei zu exportieren und diese Datei dann wiederum bei MySQL zu importieren. Ob und wie das bei Access geht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. MySQL kann CSV-Dateien aber auf alle Fälle importieren (MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 12.2.6 LOAD DATA INFILE Syntax oder auch tools wie mysqlimport oder phpmyadmin).


----------



## Supeq (3. März 2011)

Direkt aus Access zu CSV exportieren geht afaik nicht:

1. Datenbank als Excel Datei exportieren
2. Excel Datei in Excel öffnen und als .csv speichern
3. .csv in MySQL importieren
4. fertig


----------

